# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Urimet dhe parashikimet e artistëve shqiptarë për Vitin e Ri 2014

## Albo

*Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2014! Ky vit do të jetë viti i statusit kandidat për në BE*

*Flasin: Luan Zhegu, Jorgo Papingji, Irini Qirjako, Reshat Arbana, Skënder Sallaku, Alida Hisku, Kastriot Tusha, Bashkim Alibali*

Viti  që po lemë pas pati zhvillim të ri. Në këtë vit u zhvilluan zgjedhjet parlamentare të qershorit 2013 pikërisht një vit  pas 100-vjetorit të Shpalljes së pavarësisë. Këtë vit shqiptarët sduan më të zhgënjehen nga politika, sduan më premtime boshe, duan më shumë punë, qetësi, rend, mirëqenie, të hyjnë sa më shpejt në Europë.  Për të uruar për Vitin e Ri 2014 dhe për gjurmët që la në zemrat e shqiptarëve 100-vjetori i Pavarësisë ne morëm disa urime nga njerëz të shquar të artit që e lartojnë emrin e Shqipërisë kudo në botë.

*Luan Zhegu, Mjeshtër i Madh*

Viti që lamë pas ishte një vit i vështirë, plot ngarkesa emocionale. U zhvilluan zgjedhjet parlamentare 2013, sikundër një vit më parë u festua me madhështi 100-vjetori i Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Kaluam në një shekull në liri, një shekull të lirë, por me shumë zigzage të tjera në historinë shqiptare. Megjithatë shqiptari diti të ecë dhe të orientohet në tymnajat e kohës për ta mbrojtur me gjak dhe sakrifica ditën e lirisë, Ditën e Flamurit, 28 Nëntorin e vitit 1912 dhe për të hyrë denjësisht në Europë. Në shumë ngjarje shqiptarët historikisht e kanë treguar se sa e duan njëri-tjetrin, se sa e duan atdheun, sa shumë e duan flamurin, sa shumë e duan lirinë. Por ne duam të hyjmë denjësisht ën Evropë, pasi jemi pjesa më e dukshme e saj gjeografike, jemi populli më i lashtë i saj, ndaj hyrja në BE është një domosdoshmëri historike. Ndaj me këtë rast ju uroj të gjithëve gëzuar Vitin e Ri  2014. Suksese, begati, lumturi në familje.

*Tinka Kurti, Mjeshtre e Madhe*

Ky vit që po lëmë pas ishte një vit i mbushur me ngjarje. Këtë vit u zhvilluan zgjedhjet parlamentare 2013, ku vendi ynë tregoi kulturë, emancipim. Por ngjarja më e madhe dhe më e bukur ishte ajo e vitit 2012, e festimit me madhështi të 28 Nëntorit, ditës së flamurit. Viti që vjen besoj se do ketë shumë të reja në jetën e popullit tonë. Besoj se ne do futemi shumë shpejt në Europë. Ne na takon shumë dhe Europa duhet të na marrë në gjirin e saj. Gëzuar vitin e ri 2014. Gëzuar të gjithë së bashku dhe ta ngremë një dolli për unitetin, për bashkimin. Vitit 2014 qoftë viti i shqiptarëve, viti i realizimit të ëndrrave shekullore.


*Jorgo Papingji, Mjeshtër i Madh*

Edhe sot pas dy vjetësh e ndjej atmosferën e festës së 28 Nëntorit 2012. Edhe sot më vijnë para syve ato sheshe të mbushura me njerëz, ato këngë dhe valle që jehonin në të katër anët e Shqipërisë, Kosovës, por edhe në ato shtete ku kishte komunitet shqiptarësh. Një shekull në liri, Një shekull të pavarur. Një shekull shtet shqiptar. Nuk janë shumë , por dhe pak nuk janë. Por në këtë një shekull ne ja dolëm mbanë. Kaluam shumë gjëra mbi kurriz, por kurrë su përkulëm, kurrë nuk u ndalëm. Dhe ja vjen ky 101- vjetor më i bukur se kushdo. Kemi bërë shumë por dhe më shumë kemi për të bërë. Kjo për vetë faktin se jemi një popull që kemi pritur më shumë stuhi dhe padrejtësi se fqinjët tanë. Nga ky 101- vjetor na del një detyrë. Ta duam më shumë Shqipërinë. Ta duam më shumë njeri-tjetrin. Ta duam më shumë flamurin. Ndërgjegjja kombëtare tek ne për çdo ditë forcohet. Gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2014. Viti 2014 besoj do të jetë viti i statusit kandidat për në BE. Mbarësi në të gjitha aspektet e jetës.

* Skënder Sallaku*

Jemi në pragndarjen e viteve. Dhe në këtë pragndarje bëhen shumë bilance. Po ti shohësh me syrin e një njeriu asnjanës themi me plot gojën se Shqipëria nga viti në vit po bën shumë përparime. Ky vit ishte viti i zhvillimit me sukses të zgjedhjeve parlamentare 2013. Zgjedhje shumë të rëndësishme për Europën. Por ato u zhvilluan me sukses. emancipim, kulturë, duke treguar nivelin e demokracisë reale. Viti që po vjen, do na përball me shumë  beteja të tjera, me shumë kërkesa. Por detyra primare është që ne të ecim përpara pa u ndalur drejt BE-së. Gëzuar vitin e ri 2014. Gëzuar shqiptarë kudo që jeni dhe ky vit të rrisë begatinë në vatrat tuaja familjare!

* Alida Hisku*

Ky vit që po lemë pas ishte për mua këtu në Gjermaninë e largët viti që atdheu më mungoi shumë. Ishte viti që e ndjeja në shumë pranë Shqipërinë dhe pse larg fizikisht. Ishte një vit që kulmoi me zgjedhjet e reja parlamentare ku unë nuk mund të marr pjesë. Këto zgjedhje patën jehonë edhe në Gjermani, për demokracinë, për mënyrën e zhvillimit dhe për rotacionin e domosdoshëm politik. Ne jemi në BE gjeografikisht pasi jemi vendi më i lashtë i saj, por duhet të hyjmë dhe juridikisht, Kjo është sfida e atdheut tonë. Gëzuar vitin e  ri 2014 bashkëkombësit e mi kudo në botë. Gëzuar në mënyrë të veçantë ju emigrantë pasi Ju aty ku punoni dhe jetoni jeni një Shqipëri e vogël. Gëzuar!


*Reshat Arbana*

E dua shumë atdheun tim. Në çdo hap ndihem krenar për të por dhe ndihem keq kur shohim se jemi në Europë dhe nuk jemi pjesë e saj. Ditët ecin dhe duket sikur atdheu jonë, nuk po gjen veten. Duket sikur diçka i mungon. Gjeografikisht dhe historikisht jemi vendi më i vjetër në Europë dhe pse nuk jemi pjese tij në standarde. Kur pashë festimin e madhërishëm të 28 Nëntori nuk kisha se si mos të çoja në mend rolin e Isa Boletinit në filmin  Nëntori i dytë. Unë jam shumë i vogël përpara figurës së Isa Boletinit dhe kur mendoj se çfarë kanë bërë ata për lirinë, them  që koha duhet ti lartësojë dhe më shumë. Ismail Qemali dhe Isa Boletini duhet të ngrihen për çdo ditë lart e më lart, se e tillë është vepra e tyre në emër të shqiptarizmës. Unë ende jetoj me festimet e datës 28 Nëntor. Jetoj me ato momente të asaj dite ku Vlora heroike sërishmi diti të tregoj mençuri, pjekuri, organizim, atdhedashuri. Por si Vlora atë ditë ishin dhe Prishtina, por edhe Struga dhe Ulqini apo qytete të tjera shqiptare. Dita e flamurit i bëri grusht shqiptarët. Skishte ballkon apo dritare pa një flamur kuq e zi. Ishte flamuri Skënderbeut, ai flamur që për 500 vjet nuk e humbi identitetin, përkundrazi doli fitimtar. Ndaj për shqiptarët duhet të jetë gjithmonë festë çdo 28 nëntor si 1912 për të parë para. Për të ecur krenar drejt Europës. Gëzuar vëllezërit e mi kudo në botë Vitin e Ri 2014. Lumturi paçi në familjet tuaja!

* Kastriot Tusha
*
Viti që po lemë pas ka qenë për mua një vit mbushur me aktivitete ku unë kudo kam mundur të jem pjesë e atdheut tim. Ky vit ishte për shqiptarët një vit ndryshe. Një vit ku u zhvilluan zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe populli ynë tregoi kulturë, emancipim, qytetari. Zgjedhje pa asnjë incident, zgjedhje që nuk patën kurrsesi asnjë kontestim. Në këto zgjedhje treguam vetveten, se kush jemi dhe pse sjemi ende pjesë e BE-së. Ndihem shumë entuziast pasi arritjet e vendit tim kanë qenë të mëdha. Viti që vjen mendoj dhe besoj se do të ketë më shumë ngjarje të tjera siç është marrja e statusit të vendit kandidat për në BE. Gëzuar vitin e ri 2014, gëzime paçi kurdoherë! 

*Bashkim Alibali*

Çdo vit ka të veçantat e tij, ka bukuritë e tij, ka ngjarjet e tij. Por viti 2013 ishte një vit që kishte shumë aktivitete, por deh ngjarje politike. Zgjedhjet parlamentare 2014 u zhvilluan një vit pas festimit me madhështi të 100-vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Për mua ka qenë vit i sukseseve. Dëshiroj që gjithë shqiptarët jetën ta kenë një këngë të bukur. Gëzuar vitin e ri 2013. Le të jetë ky vit i mbarësisë për shqiptarët kudo në botë.

----------

